# Advance Tabco



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes or NO it looks like it, dam thing leaks by to the faucet, hope I can get the duplicate or a new cartridge.

KFC Call 

Sorry Pictures are so crappy, so is it an advance tabco foot valve?.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe these will look better.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I believe it's an Advance Tabco. My supply house can order the cartridges, but I just replace them with Chicago Faucets. They are junk, pretty much only installed by the cutrate kitchen equipment schmucks.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I believe it's an Advance Tabco. My supply house can order the cartridges, but I just replace them with Chicago Faucets. They are junk, pretty much only installed by the cutrate kitchen equipment schmucks.


 
I agree.

They are real close to a T&S but not quite. I have, in a jam, taken a t&S push-button stem apart and "fixed" the AT.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Colgar said:


> I agree.
> 
> They are real close to a T&S but not quite. I have, in a jam, taken a t&S push-button stem apart and "fixed" the AT.


It worked for you, how long has it been or was it just a temp fix.

I got to admit AT is a crappy product. probably the cheap stuff for commercial work.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I found the cartridge now just have to order it on Monday, I hope it work in the foot pedal, I did not see the foot pedal on there site, not sure they make they type of one anymore.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It worked for you, how long has it been or was it just a temp fix.
> 
> I got to admit AT is a crappy product. probably the cheap stuff for commercial work.


 
I left it in for maybe a week until I got the correct part.


----------

